# Repo man needs help in Cape May Court House



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

I understand that this has nothing to do with fishing but I figured Id give it a try. I have a truck that is believed to be in Cape May Court House. This is a 3.5 hour drive for me beings Im located in Pa. I do not want anyone getting involved, Im just asking for a spotter. If anyone is willing to take a drive and send me a verification picture it would be much appreciated. The truck should be off Railroad Ave. If interested please send a PM and I can give actual address. Thank you.


----------

